# Stuffed Onions- 3 Versions



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 16, 2004)

These are 3 versions of stuffed onions I do from time to time. I love onions and love to come up with new ways to eat them. These are winners!

Stuffed Onions 1 (The version I made for Madame on Sunday)

6 good sized onions (Use your favorite...I used High Desert Sweets)
1/2 lb. Country Ham
1/4 cup freshly grated Peccorino Romano cheese
1 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup half and half or cream
Finely Minced Onions (see below)
1/2 tsp. Fresh thyme
salt and pepper to taste
Olive oil or butter

Stuffed Onions Version 2

All ingredients the same except;
Substitute 1/2 lb. Proscuiito for country ham
Substitute  1/4 cup Grated Parmagiana Reggiano for Romano
Substitute Fresh marjoram for Thyme

Stuffed Onions Version 3

Substitute 1/2 lb. pancetta for Country Ham
Substitute 1/4 cup grated Asiago cheese for romano
Substitute fresh basil for thyme

Method;

Cut tops off onions and try to make as straight and level as possible. Cut bottom off in same manner. Insert knife into top at edge using a 45 degree angle and deep enough to go 2/3 into onion. Cut around entire top edge and remopve center from onion. Set aside. Trim out onion interior until you have "onion bowls". Finely mince the removed onion. Finely mince the meat and the herbs.
Heat a skillet over medium heat and add the oil. Add the onions and saute until they begin to turn clear. Add salt, pepper and the meat. Cook for about 3 minutes then add the cream or half and half. Add the bread crumbs and herbs and combine until mixture thickens. Remove from heat. Fill the onions with the stuffing mixture and bake in a 375 degree oven for about 1 hour.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2004)

What wonderful recipes Bubba, thanks for posting them.  My mother - a VERY long time ago - stuffed onions with that ever popular, back in "the day" Velveeta!!!


----------



## Tammy (Mar 16, 2004)

That sounds good, my family will love that! THANKS!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 17, 2004)

Sounds like HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I love onions and THIS recipe should send me over the edge! THANKyou!    YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Question though... should I add the onion bowls in the pot Im cooking the rest of the stuff in??? Will it cook evenly???


----------

